# ADA Mini M



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I posted these pictures in the nano planted tank section but I am going to repost here because I would love some suggestions on maximising the efficiency of the few rocks I have. I also wouldn't mind some plant suggestions. I have a rough plan in my mind but it isn't perfected yet.

I am not try to make this look like anything in nature because mine never do. I just want something pleasing to the eye and gives you the illusion of something much bigger and more powerful.

The Equipment will be limited to some DIY acrylic in and out pipes. and a Coralife airstone. I have an inline heater and a Hydor prime 10.

I also have access to some nice white sand but I think a foreground of HC or U. gramnifolia would be much cooler.

I want to do something that has the powerful rocks that I love about iwagumi but still consists of strong midground and background plant groups. I don't plan on softening the rocks with any moss. I think the jagged effect can work. Atleast I am going to try and make it work.

Here is the preliminary plant choice:

Rotala arcuata
Rotal rotundifolia 'green'
Rotala rotundifolia
~Rotala wallichi or nanjenshan ( I think this might be to much)
Eleocharis parvula
Crypt. parva
Echinodorus angustifolius or E. tenellus (Depending on how much rotala green I want vs. grassy background.)
HC or U. gramnifolia

Here is are the pictures of the hardscape so far. I am thinkig about slanting the substrate to the corners more but I think the stems will do all the sloping towards the center I will need. I plan on having a V of open space above the Big rock near the center.

I drew out some dots for Golden ratio reference and ended up not using them. I just couldn't get the rocks to meet at any points and still look decent. I think the focus will be on the red plants anyways.

http://picasaweb.google.com/William.Reksc/20070317211345FishTanks

Don't bother with advise on equipment or such I am strictly looking for hardscape critique and plant suggestion. I am going to swing by All about fish to see if the have any stems I could use perhaps instead of the rotala since I don't have enough of any stem to start it right. Plenty of hairgrass though.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The mini M looks sweet, man! 

In my opinion, I would ditch that small rock in the front. 3 rocks are plenty. As for plant choices, definitely go with HC because of its tiny leaf size. Maybe use some Parva for accent purpose here and there. Some Anubias nana petite wouldn't hurt as well. As for stem plants, I like M.umbrosum or Lagarosiphon madagascariensis because they have nice small leaves. 

Anyways, these are just what I would do if it was my tank. Good luck and look forward to seeing the tank planted!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I know I asked for advice... but it was just sitting there... I couldn't help myself....

I think I am going to need to add some more stems but overall I like it. I will leave the small rock for now because all I have to do is go near the HC and it starts coming up. I need to fill in some spots but I am tired.

I looked at it again and I definetly need more stems. I think i will change the left side to stems. I just need to get some first.

What do you think of the E. angustifolius in the right back... It should grow a little taller and I am rethinking it. I think the green and red stems will be a better replacement. There is plenty of grass in there.

http://picasaweb.google.com/William.Reksc/NanoMiniM1

I am changing out the hydor intake and out take so ignore how big and ugly they are. I am rethinking the Coralife diffusor now. It just looks so huge...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

To me the rocks look too square, maybe if they were piled/layed closer to each other it would look better?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Problem with the rocks is the tops having perfecty straight edges for all but the largest. They look artificial because of this, and it will be an issue no matter how you arrange them (unless you flip 'em upside down and they have a nicer bottom than top lol). I'd get some different, better looking rocks, considering you've already gone through with the expense of an ADA tank.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

My problem is where do I get better rocks. There is no where I can collect them locally. Everything is covered in concrete. 

I could by some from aquaforest but I don't like the idea of buying rocks before I see them. I would love some suggestions on finding better rocks. I don't really have the time or ability to go out far enough away from the city to get rocks. 

I think I will leave it with these rocks and just try and fill it in with a lot of plants to minimize the hardscape. The tallest rocks will probably still stick out though...

Pile in the middle? make it more of a mound scape... I am to try for a diamond in the center of background and probably a V over all. These are just some of the plants I had floating around in my other tanks. I still need to get some more. 

I have some smaller anubias nana. Some of it just grows small some times for me. I just think the leaves will be to big and powerful for this tank with all little light leaves. I will try it out and see how it looks but i will probably go with out it.

Still have some crypt parva I want to work in. I will try and get some plants today at All about fish. Maybe hardscape too if they have some.(and I can afford it )


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I found some good rocks down in Torrace at Thompson building supply. Really cheap to (approx $1 for what I got lol). Funny thing is I've seen some of the same rocks at a LFS for 5-10x as much. Tons of rock and low prics, can't beat that. Good luck with your ADA there.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Isn't Aquaforest in CA? They carry ADA stuff.

I just got a pkg of Yamaya and Seiryou stones from them and they are awesome just let them kow what you are trying to accomplish and they will try and pick stone that will work at least I got some that were of good size.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Will, I think you'd be suprised what you can find at SoCal LFs. The Ohko stones I have in my tank were bought in SoCal. I'm sure other SCAPE members could help you in finding a source for good rocks.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i never really get "buying" rocks. more power to the people that do and i'm sure they're very beautiful but i like them when they're free (are rocks even meant to be bought? ahh thats just me i guess), kind of sucks for slick since he can't find none, i went through the same thing but i kept on going to various rivers until i found some to my taste... a good excuse to drive out this weekend eh?


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

and as amano once said, rocks complement each other, to your taste maybe you could use a few more or just go with just one, maybe play around the rock's stances a little to see which placement can enhance the hardscape that will compliment the plants. those tall rocks could be a good thing if your getting slim stem plants btw.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Well it seems someone bought up all of the good black wood and assorted harscape from All about fish yesterday.... I know it was one of you..... 

I grabbed a few bunches of stems and I think the tank looks pretty good.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Wasn't me Will, I don't have a car. :-D


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah he had two huge expensive pieces thats it... 

I got some Mayaca fluviatilis and some Rotala macrandra v. narrow leaf, atleast I am almost positive thats what it is. I am going to grow it in like it is see how I like it and probably get some different plants at the SCAPE meeting next week to try out. 

Until I find some really gorgeous rocks I am going to leave as is. To impatient to wait for the perfect rocks. I have had the tank since December...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I changed the hardscape minimally. I flipped over the pointy rock. It isn't held in very well and is propped up on that other rock.

I added the stems you see and will probably change those around too see what I like. Those are my first attempts at bending acrylic tubing... I tried. I bought some extra just so I could practice. I decided to try them out just because I was home sick and I couldn't urge myself to do AP biology homework. I bought pieces to glue on the ends and some thickened acrylic cement to do it with. but for now, since there is nothin alive in there anyways I just have the intake wide open. Hopefully it doesn't suck up to much HC.

I also found some nice thread algae, snails, and U. gibba in some of the stems I bough.Grrr.... I guess Thats to be expected whenever buying plants. Nothing a little manual labor won't fix though.(except for the snails but getting them is inevitable in this hobby.

http://picasaweb.google.com/William.Reksc/UpdateMiniM1


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is a random update. It's not finished but I was taking a few pictures of my new shrimp so I took a few tank shots.

I turned off the filter for the photos because the moving plants where blurry.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is two updates in one.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is an update. I got my hands on some blyxa thanks to Paradise. and it seems to be doing ok. I didn't have the diy co2 going for a little while so everything slowed down alot. I am just now putting a little time into it to try and improve it. I now hate the rock on the left but I can't just take it out it would leave a gap. I will have to break off a piece of the other rock to fill its place.

The Arcuata has grown and looks better today then yesterday when I replanted it and took these pics.


By slickwillislim


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I changed the big rock on the left.

The HC is finally growing in a little.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I got bored and didn't feel like doing my AP chem homework so I took a few pictures.

Its coming along. I do have a little hair algae but thats not a surprise with the amount of sunlight and the DIY co2 I am using on this tank... I just have to dose a little more excel and replace my batch of co2.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks good. So much better than the original scape - much improvement.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks apistaeasy.

I changed the light and had a slight problem with my arcuata and algae, I replanted it and its growing back ok.

I also removed the moss from the branches. The center moss is just to much to have any on the branches.


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Tank is looking great after HC finally filled in!!! Is that an ADA stand? Info on it, if not!! Looks nice!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

No it is not an ada stand. I will take some pics of the new light and light stand some time and you will see how flawed my handiwork really is.

I used metal conduit, that a I primed and painted black, along with some wood I had laying around to make a hanging pendant with one 27w bulb and 1 9w bulb with a crappy aluminum reflector. It looks pretty decent. Not exactly lined up great though. I am hanging it using doubled up cheapo fishing line and its hard to get them exactly the same length.

I also have a ADA mini co2 diffusor on the way. That should look awesome. 

I guess I need to trim the moss now, or rescape... What to do... Any Ideas?


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Trim moss and HC - clean algeae - wait until ready - take pictures - rescape 

Locking real good.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

My goal is to trim and clean this weekend. 

Thanks for the tips. 



I just got my ADA mini diffuser, its pretty sweet...


----------

